# Brave Deer



## just mike (Jun 25, 2014)

At the range Saturday, wringing out a new Savage 17HMR, noticed movement out of my scope . I was shooting at 100 yards and swung my scope over to the 300 yard range. CEASE FIRE-CEASE FIRE--RANGE IS COLD. There was nice doe right in front of the 300 yard berm with a small fawn that was having a grand time rolling in the sand. The doe was watching all of us and the fawn. After 10 min or so they just pranced back into the woods- Range is hot. 

Savage is a little tack driver.:-D


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Happens all the time at my range. I think the deer really don't care or don't realize how close they are to the target. The rifle going off in the distance isn't a threat. The sound of the steel clanging would alarm them one would think. Around my place gun fire is a common daily occurrence. They learn over time to ignore it. 

Buddy has a story when in the Army stationed in AK about a moose that walked onto the range. They had 5 Ma Dueces on the range for qualifying. The moose didn't make it.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

They know when opening of deer season is. They decided to tease you.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

In June I had a doe 10' behind my pistol berm after shooting 400 rounds of 223 and 556.She showed up while we were re loading the mags.
The berm is 33 yards from my bedroom window.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

One stray round and its BBQ Bambi! Lucky deer.


----------

